# cat wont jump, climb or play



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

hi i have a 4 year old rescue cat ive had 3 years when i got her i was told she d had kittens but rejected then
ive kept her indoors
she never been much of an extrovert cat i have 3 others too all hosue cats
anyway she has never ever used the scracthing posts she doesnt jump on any furniture or go upstairs
she used to jump on setee but not for 2 years now
if i pick her up on setee she cant get down
she just stays downstairs and sleeps in a cat bed she s not interested in toys or anything she s very lazy she walks slowly like an old arthritc cat
ive had her to the vet who said theres nothing wrong with her, and that some cats become quiet and withdrawn after giving birth
she seems unable to climb or jump or maybe she cat be bothered
she eats and drinks and uses litter tray although 4 times a week she leaves a poo next to tray
she also always has sticky eye i have cream but it always comes back and people see her and thinks she old and ill she s not
anyone else here have a cat like this?
thanks
she also doesnt sharpen her claws


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Have u ruled out there is no medical reason for this behavour in reguards to not being able to jump and climb stairs etc there may be something that hurts for some reason. was she ok after her kittens and has she been spade at all.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree, it sounds like there's something wrong. Cats hide pain very well, especially injuries, are you sure she didn;t have have some internal damage from the birth like maybe a prolapsed womb, that would probably make her not want to jump!!
Or it may be she had some accident which you weren't aware of, could've been hit by a car, or had a fall??? She could've fractured her hip or pelvis or something! My advice is find another vet for an xray... that's what I'm going to do with Jumpy even though he seems ok because the people I got him from have now told me he fell out of a 2nd floor window when he was a young kitten!!! You need to make sure there is no damage...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i know her kittens were a while ago but may be worth checking for any tummy, hernia, back probs At least your know its not a health issue


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

hi
i was told by the rescue she had a operation after she had the kittens as she was not well
she was never the livliest cat but she could manage the sofa but she doesnt bother now she just comes to me and and stands on her hinds legs at the sofa as if to say pick me up

my vet had a look at her and said she was fine she walks a bit odd slow
my dad says its arthritits vet says no


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd take her to another vet if I were you, even a holistic one if you can find one. A 4-year-old cat shouldn't behave like that and there must be something amiss. Keep us posted.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Definitely sounds odd for a 4 yr old to be so sluggsh, quiet, and even more strange that she cannot jump up onto furniture. It seems hard to believe there is nothing wrong with her. 

If it were by chance to be arthritis you might find it responded to a change of diet (cereal free for example). But I think she is too young to have osteoarthritis, and I am not sure whether cats get autoimmune arthritis, though I daresay it's not impossible.....

Cats are usually in the prime of life at her age. Has she been checked for underactive thyroid? It is a rare condition in cats (overactive thyroid is far more common), but because of the rarity it is sometimes missed. 

I would endorse what the previous poster said about seeing another vet, especially a holistic one if possible. It might be possible for your cat's quality of life to be improved if what's wrong could be identified..... it doesn't sound like she is having too much fun at the moment, poor lass.

ETA: is it possible she could have an old spinal injury -- this might account for her inability to jump, and if she is in pain could also account for her sedentary life.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

From what you describe, I read it as 'cat can't jump, climb or play'. I wonder whether anything happened during or immediately after the birth that resulted in damage such as prolapsed womb (as has been mentioned) or a displacement of her hips/pelvis - perhaps a cat can reject kittens if she isn't fit to look after them - genetic hip dysplasia is a possibility that needs to be ruled out - has she been x-rayed?

I'm just stabbing in the dark so I strongly endorse the other posters' advice to get a second veterinary opinion. In my experience, vets are not all made equal so ask around and find a vet specifically recommended by cat owners. Do you have a forum local to your area that you can use to ask for recommendations? Do you perhaps have a veterinary teaching hospital near enough for you to take her? 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rowan fell off the worktop a good fews ago - he couldnt jump or play either. He had painkillers for a week, and nothing changed so I insisted on an xray.

He was fine - just a pulled muscle, but took him about 4 weeks to get back to normal.

I know that isnt the problem with your cat, but I would take her back and insist on an xray, just to rule out any 'old' injury she may have.

I dont know if you have insurance, but as ball park figure, Rowans xray was just under £200.


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

i was told she was seriuosly ill after having the kittens and was spayed
she s never been lively but for as long as i can remember she s never ever jumped on worktops she doesnt go upstrairs she can mamage them as she sleeps on the bottom rung sometimes
she eats purrs etc
she walks very slowly
but my vet is in pets at home is very good he just keeps saytng some cats become lethargic after having a litter
she doesnt liuke other cats either she sleeps a lot
she is only small weighs under 4 kilos never gains weight yet doesnt lose either


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko is my fourth cat and none of them have been anything other than "very active" at 4 years old,even Puss who had a badly broken front leg when she came to me.I would want to know why a cat who should be still be extremely active, isnt I agree with everyone ,if all your vet can say is "some cats become lethargic after a litter of kittens" then I think it is time to change vets.


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

this ismy 2nd vet as i was not happy with the first one
she get s a lot of what i call sticky eye there always leaking gunge
ive had cream but it comes back
vet says its her breeding that causes it
i have to wipe her eyes twice a day


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Re: the gungey eyes does she have the short/flat nose of some breeds? Persians have very short noses, and some other breeds such as BSH also often have fairly short noses, if Persian was added to the line way back when the breed was being established. 

So if your cat has a short nose, it is true she will be likely to have 'weepy' eyes. My BSH had the same problem. The main thing is to stop any buildup of gunge as it can get infected. I used to bathe my cat's eyes every day with a weak saline solution (a little boiled cooled water in a small bowl with half a teaspoon of salt, and using a separate throw away cotton wool pad for each eye). This used to keep her eyes clean, and she never had an infection as a result.


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

yes she does she s a persian and its a daily battle with her eyes
shes next to me now asllep on sofa i hasd to lift her up though she will tell me when she wants to me put on floor she coems to me and stands on hind legs and me like begging
she purrs happily
i have a daily battle with matted fur too


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

it does sound odd for a cat so young - my Luna doesn't play but is active in other ways - jumping on to furniture, windows etc to have a nosey around - most cat are curious - even my old cat with arthritus liked to mooch about - even though it was all carried out in slow motion

I'd ask vet to re-check - Could you not ask/suggest to vet for some painkillers to see if it helps at all??


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

thecatlady said:


> yes she does she s a persian and its a daily battle with her eyes
> shes next to me now asllep on sofa i hasd to lift her up though she will tell me when she wants to me put on floor she coems to me and stands on hind legs and me like begging
> she purrs happily
> *i have a daily battle with matted fur too*


I thought long before posting this in case you take it the wrong way .You say you have a matted fur problem,is there any possibility that there could be some matted fur which is pulling on her skin,which might be hurting/stopping her from jumping.I'm not saying that your cat is matted by the way  ,it is just a thought,as it is not normal for a cat not to want to jump.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I know how you feel about eyes and mats, unfortunately the breed does require hard work on your part 

It does sound as if there could be something wrong ..... persian's are renowned for being lazy little sods, when we just had Molly she was quite content to sit around all day doing nothing!! She isn't a big climber, and if she does manage to get anywhere higher up, she normally look's like she will fall down  

But having said that, since Manny arrived, she is just as active as him, she doesn't have a choice now  She still doesn't climb as much as the little monster, but she certainly is no slouch.

I would definately get another opinion, because I don't think this is just a case of a lazy persian.


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

ok i could ask to see another vet at same surgery
she eats uses tray well most of time the odd accident next to tray
she comes to me if she wants to be picked up
i do comb her with a furminator she will stand it for so long then try to claw me
she is a lazy cat does not play with toys or run around crazy like my ragdoll does he is nearly 3 and very lively


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

thecatlady said:


> yes she does she s a persian and its a daily battle with her eyes
> shes next to me now asllep on sofa i hasd to lift her up though she will tell me when she wants to me put on floor she coems to me and stands on hind legs and me like begging
> she purrs happily
> i have a daily battle with matted fur too


If she has a problem with gungey eyes then maybe that's why she won't run or jump! She can't see well enough to do so? So she knows it wouldn't be safe as she might crash into something?? Could be her eyes are the main problem I guess :mellow:


----------



## thecatlady (Apr 1, 2012)

i guess thats possible
i do clean them out but they just run again and again


----------

